# Intake Problem! Help!!!



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

I bought a aem short ram for my 03 se-r (non specv). As I finish installin it today the car didnt start up. It cranks..and starts up...throttles alittle and dies out. At one point it started up and I drove it around for 3-5miles but it wouldn't go pass 3 RPM. Everytime i try to gas it pass 3..it say shakes..and drops it back to 2 RPMish.. So I decided to turn the car off and pop the hood to see is everything stable. Checked and everything was in place. After that I tried to start the car up again - it just dies out again after it starts. I now put back the OEM intake and it works fine. ALthough the service engine light is still on and wouldn't go off. Anybody have an idea on what the problem is and any solutions or ideas? And do i need to go back to the dealer to turn off the Engine light (My 95 volvo had to go back to dealer to set it off) or it is suppose to ocme off by itself if car is fine? I'm quite afraid to drive it atm since the light is on..so ya got ideas please contribute! Thanks!


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

Mixeplux.Se-R03 said:


> I bought a aem short ram for my 03 se-r (non specv). As I finish installin it today the car didnt start up. It cranks..and starts up...throttles alittle and dies out. At one point it started up and I drove it around for 3-5miles but it wouldn't go pass 3 RPM. Everytime i try to gas it pass 3..it say shakes..and drops it back to 2 RPMish.. So I decided to turn the car off and pop the hood to see is everything stable. Checked and everything was in place. After that I tried to start the car up again - it just dies out again after it starts. I now put back the OEM intake and it works fine. ALthough the service engine light is still on and wouldn't go off. Anybody have an idea on what the problem is and any solutions or ideas? And do i need to go back to the dealer to turn off the Engine light (My 95 volvo had to go back to dealer to set it off) or it is suppose to ocme off by itself if car is fine? I'm quite afraid to drive it atm since the light is on..so ya got ideas please contribute! Thanks!



is the maf in place with all sencors?


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually the intake works now! What I can't fiqure out is that the engine service light wouldn't come off..=/


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why is this under forced induction again?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

diconnect the negative from your battery and let it sit for 30 minutes or so. maybe less time will do it but that should turn off you CEL if there is NO problem i think.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

u sure that your maf sensor is on the right way not backwards?


----------



## HSM Racing (Apr 18, 2004)

xt_out said:


> diconnect the negative from your battery and let it sit for 30 minutes or so. maybe less time will do it but that should turn off you CEL if there is NO problem i think.




Thats a nice quick fix but.... not recommended to be done more than once or twice. Find someone that has a scanner and erase the old code. If its a nice scanner it will help you find the problem. To me it would either be a leak or Maf problem. Some people make the mistake of NOT disconnecting the battery before unplugging/plugging that sensor....or any sensor for that matter.

Good Luck!!


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

i heard autozone will scan ur car for free, see what code is coming up then


----------



## BigSparky (May 24, 2013)

Mixeplux.Se-R03 said:


> Actually the intake works now! What I can't fiqure out is that the engine service light wouldn't come off..=/


Disconnect the battery for 2 hours...let the system re boot...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You're replying to a thread that's 16 years old. The OP has either probably fixed it by now or has sold the car.


----------

